# Calling all Dayton geezers on the forum...



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 22, 2015)

Does anyone have any info on this Dayton spring fork please? Was it a Dayton item or a 3rd party accessory?

I assume it was invented with motorcycles in mind (January 1912 patent) and surely no coincidence Dayton Motor Bicycle had a Smith Motorwheel in the front wheel. Though on that the fork is considerably wider and has an extended leaf spring arrangement over half the circumference of the engine, that also holds the engine in place.

I don't know anything about Daytons. What sprocket should it have? Any catalogue pics? Calling all Dayton geezers on the forum...


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 23, 2015)

I Know that It Should Have the DAYTON Scripted Chain Ring!!!  That's a 40s Chain Ring!!!

The Fork is Original Optional Equipment for the Time Period!!

Good Luck!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 23, 2015)

Check with Chitown and Fordsnake....?


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Dayton fork ??*

Another version of that sprung fork ( pat. 1912 )


----------



## ALTWORD (Dec 20, 2016)

Dayton Motor block, cylinder head and fuel petcock are on ebay now, item 
*222343940010.*
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/dayton-moto...ash=item33c4bb47aa:g:OhQAAOSwJ7RYTsuL&vxp=mtr *


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2016)

There are three versions that I know about. I use to own one like the one shown. Here is another style. 

   Catfish


----------



## delgan (Dec 20, 2016)

Off subject,  but where do you find the rolling stands?


----------

